# help with planning a trip around the 4th of July



## ArcticCat (Nov 1, 2004)

Hello all,

I was hoping to get some suggestions on a trip Im planning to the central/western side of th UP. Me and a few buddies will be setting out from my place in Cedarville.

We want to tent camp in a few different areas that we can fish, we are not against camping along the rivers/streams or in campgrounds, state/federal/private.

We will be spin casting, mostly after trout, keeping some of the catch. We will also spend some time on panfish if possible.

Any suggestions on good streams and camping sites would be much appreciated. We will be going for about 5-6 days

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## ArcticCat (Nov 1, 2004)

Anyone besides the one person who sent me a private message?

Ken


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Take a very close look at the Escanaba and Ontanogon rivers and their watershed especially the upstream areas.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

The area you mentioned would be at bad bug levels at that time of the year. Better off to wait until later in July or better yet August. Ticks and black flies are bad through mid-July. Skeeter numbers depend on rain fall. I go to the central U.P. every year to work on my food plot right after the 4th of July and it's ususally misserable so I only stay for one day then, work my butt off and get the heck out of there. I go back later in the summer and it's often very nice.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

You may consider camping at Perkins Park in Big Bay and fishing/camping the areas numerous trout streams. The area in a triangle from Big Bay to Ishpeming to Marquette will be more than one could explore in 5-6 days. I hope you have great time.


----------



## South Branch (Feb 3, 2009)

I will be in Northern Marquette and Baraga counties around the same time frame. Staying on Lake Superior. I'd really like to try some trout streams also (spin casting). Any suggestions? I don't mind bugs or adventure if there is a place thats a pain to get to, I'm hoping for a couple of mornings that I can store in the memory bank. Ideally I'd like to get a brookie for the wall. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## Central U.P. (Jan 26, 2009)

There are Trout available in most of the rivers and Streams.
And when the wind is not keeping them at bay there are more biting insects than you can imagine! You can find Trout in all kinds of water the more remote the more likely. Not "Wallhangers" but Native Fish. Please treat the resource gently{but they are meant to be eaten} 
Eat what you kill and go in peace
Chuck


----------



## brookie~freak (Jul 8, 2007)

Central U.P. said:


> You can find Trout in all kinds of water the more remote the more likely. Not "Wallhangers" but Native Fish. Please treat the resource gently{but they are meant to be eaten}
> Eat what you kill and go in peace
> Chuck


Very wise words. That is what I love about the yoopers and why I respect 'em.


----------



## South Branch (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks guys. I looked at a gazeteer and saw many rivers and streams in the area. I'll do a little more research and should be able to figure out something. I'm not much of a trout eater, so they'll all be going back. Thanks again.


----------



## huntnfish247 (Feb 5, 2007)

I am also planning a trip around then i was thinking july 2nd till the 6th or so. I am looking at staying at bay furnace recreation area and i was looking to get some trout in that area. if anyone has reviews on that campground i would greatly appreciate it and would also enjoy some ideas on where to fish for trout in that area.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

I went on a trip last spring to the Fox River near Seney and had a blast. We never caught one trout out of the Fox though...the river was high and muddy. We did however catch lots of nice panfish and some nice brookies in nearby smaller streams just by sneaking up and dunking worms.


----------

